# AE Leeds



## Ruslev (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello,
I was looking at the lands end sale of the Leeds and I am not too versed in shoes. I have a black cap-toe, brown and black wing tips, burgundy ae walden but no plain toe. I was thinking of those Leeds, but I do not know which color would be more useful and whether I needed the shoe. I do not wear suits too often for work, more a blazer/gray flannels, khaki, or sweater/tie..anyone has any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## gtnc (Aug 7, 2006)

The Leeds is a very solid workhorse of as shoe. I have both the black and burgundy shell models and enjoy them. I really don't wear the black all that much (or any of my black shoes for that matter as I am business casual most days). Of the LE offerings, I would go with the brown calf. Much more versatile than black and the brown is only available at the AE outlets or LE. The 30% off at LE makes it an outstanding bargain. Go for it.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

*Leeds!*

The Leeds are great shoes, whether in shell cordovan or custom calf. It's a classic design and more formal than captoes or wingtips. With the black Leeds, you could easily wear them with a tuxedo or dress uniform, if so inclined.

If you are looking for brown plain to oxfords, Lands End has the custom calf in black and brown, a color not availble from Allen Edmonds.

One last thing: there is a 30% off sale through tonight or tomorrow at Lands End.

ETA: I've got the black and burgundy shell cordovan Leeds and I wear them all the time. I called AE to confirm that the brown were available only through LE. Didn't know about the AE Outlet. Good to know. . . .


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Burgundy or brown will be more versatile with the clothing you wear most. I'd get the brown from LE (and definitely jump on that sale if you can) if going calf or burgundy if you go with shell.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm having the some of the same questions as the OP, except I'm tempted by the brown MacNeils. I'm trying to justify them, but I can't envision wearing them with much else than khakis. Am I missing something? What other types/colors of pants would pair well with them? ~$227 sure is a great price.


Best,

Michael


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

Shipping and tax will add another 30 bucks. . . Still, it's a great deal. I got to use a$100 gift card to bring the amount I had to pay down to $157. Shipping is NOT free. I asked.

ETA: Shipping can be free.

Code and PIN

Code MARCH4 and PIN 00004211

Offer good until 11:59pm March 4


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

mjo_1 said:


> I'm having the some of the same questions as the OP, except I'm tempted by the brown MacNeils. I'm trying to justify them, but I can't envision wearing them with much else than khakis. Am I missing something? What other types/colors of pants would pair well with them? ~$227 sure is a great price.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Michael


Michael, I understand your apprehension. I recently acquired a pair of vintage Florsheim wingtips and I love them. They are classic and casual. I wear them with tan khakis, blue khakis, and grey trousers. Mine have developed a bit of a burgundy patina so it works well with many items. However, you could wear those with what I suggested above as well as dark jeans with a button down shirt. It would dress up that look a little but not too much, so you would still be casual. I honestly find myself having a hard time not wearing them and letting them rest. The wingtip is a great classic shoe that will pair with different outfits quite well. If you don't have a pair I would definitely recommend getting them, and thats a great sale. Might could ship them to a Sears store and get free shipping if you ask.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I have the Alden plain toe blucher which is very similar to the Leeds and you can wear them with any chinos and most of the suits and sportcoats favored by this forum.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

mjo_1 said:


> I'm having the some of the same questions as the OP, except I'm tempted by the brown MacNeils. I'm trying to justify them, but I can't envision wearing them with much else than khakis. Am I missing something? What other types/colors of pants would pair well with them? ~$227 sure is a great price.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Michael


Michael,

I have both the brown and black calf MacNeils. The Brown ones are quite possibly my favorite shoes. They look great with andy thing from khakis to a Navy or light Grey suit.


----------



## mxgreen (Jan 18, 2009)

HistoryDoc said:


> I have the Alden plain toe blucher which is very similar to the Leeds and you can wear them with any chinos and most of the suits and sportcoats favored by this forum.


+1000.

I'm an attorney and have no problem wearing longwings or ptbs with an appropriate suit.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I just checked, and my coupon includes free shipping...Score! That may have just cemented the deal. I suppose an upside to being a first year law student and having no spring break (other than outlining) allows some extra funds for things like this.

My initial struggle was whether to buy these now or wait until I (hopefully) have a job in the summer and get some Aldens in #8. But I think I'd regret passing this up, plus the difference in cost would buy an O'Connell's poplin suit 


Best,

Michael


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

Ruslev said:


> Hello,
> I was looking at the lands end sale of the Leeds and I am not too versed in shoes. I have a black cap-toe, brown and black wing tips, burgundy ae walden but no plain toe. I was thinking of those Leeds, but I do not know which color would be more useful and whether I needed the shoe. I do not wear suits too often for work, more a blazer/gray flannels, khaki, or sweater/tie..anyone has any thoughts? Thanks


I personally own the black shell cordovan Leeds (not a LE model), but would get the brown calf Leeds if you've already got 2 black lace-ups and nothing in brown in order to give yourself a greater color selection.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

I also own a pair of black cordovan Leeds, and would really like a pair in brown. Unfortunately, I'm an 11.5 E, so the Lands End's are out. I've been considering having a special pair made up in brown pebble grain with rubber soles...or maybe just getting a pair of Alden All Weather Walkers... Hmmmm


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I have three pair of Leeds, merlot, tan pebble grain and black. In order of times worn tan, merlot and black. These shoes are double soled bluchers and are most certainly NOT more formal than a cap toe balmoral(with a single sole) I would put them close to or on the same formality level as a pair of wingtips or longwings that are double soled.


----------



## Ruslev (Mar 10, 2009)

I ended up ordering the brown from lands end on the special sale. Thanks everyone


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Just as a followup to what I have already said the Leeds is by design a rather informal shoe. AE has other plain toe shoes that are a bit more formal if thats what you want.Despite the suggestion that you could wear them with a tuxedo, I have to tell you that would be the wrong shoe for that attire. They should be worn with woolens and flannels...heavy cloths with texture in the fall and winter. They are not the best choice with worsteds in a city suit, although I admit we are getting into a more rigorous interpretation of "rules" and convention here. Many men do wear heavy wingtips with city suits.(especially in the midwest) For spring and summer they are fine with chinos, light flannel and the like. I think the ideal pairing with these shoes is odd trousers and sport coat and some suits...but not slick city suits. Those call for a more sophisticated shoe, and the Leeds is not sophisticated. It has a wide toe and I find it very comfortable.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

I have to disagree. Sophisticated they are not. Leeds are not "deprived of native or original simplicity". Clean, clear, and with original simplicity, yes. Versatile, yes as well. But to say that the captoe is more formal misunderstands what formal is. Formal wear, at least for men, is not sophisticated. Those wearing formal wear may be, especially when using the word to mean "having a refined knowledge of the ways of the world cultivated especially through wide experience." The plain toe shoe in black shell cordovan is no less formal than flat front, uncuffed tuxedo trousers, which also lack "sophistication."

I find it remarkable that a "rather informal shoe" as the previous poster asserts, is at the highest price point of the listed AE line ($525) and made of the finest leather (shell cordovan) of the leathers used for AE shoes. I am interested to hear his opinions on which other AE plain toe offerings are more formal, and whether they would be acceptable for wearing with a dress LE or military uniform as the Leeds black shell cordovan is.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

windsor said:


> It has a wide toe and I find it very comfortable.


Windsor, upon reflection, there are a few points in your favor. The sole is thick and perhaps the toe area is not as narrow as other shoes. It is absent of decoration, which is a plus. It is also a blucher (derby) and not a balmoral (oxford).

At the end of the day, at a function or gala, do they make a difference? No. No one will be measuring thickness of soles of width of toes. They may well notice leather that has been properly shined and unadorned, lace shoes, as compared to opera pumps. So, yes, you make some good points, but the black leather Leeds s versatile enough for formal wear.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I have Leeds in black and burgundy shell, and I agree with Windsor that they're unsuitable for formal wear. Regardless of price or leather quality, those clunky adorable double soles don't go with a tuxedo. For military dress, though, they might work (uneducated guess on this).


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I ended up ordering the brown MacNeils earlier. Will post pics on arrival.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Get brown calf. You can wear a brown calf plaintoe with jeans, khakis, cord, flannels or even suit. It the most versatile shoe imho.


----------

